# Hilti GX120



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

No you can not and at $3000 why would you want to.Use tapcons or redheads for your purpose.


----------



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

Metal bottom plate in concrete ok?


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, and it'll probably work for wood too, call Hilti, they'll tell you everything you'll need to know if in doubt.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

gtothek said:


> . . . . . what fasteners do I need to use


 *Call Hilti*


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ramset-Hammer-Shot-0-22-Caliber-Single-Shot-Tool-00022/100091715
This will do the same job for a whole lot less money.
I use the nails with the built in washer.


----------



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

I already have the hilti on loan, so Im not going to go out and buy another tool. That's why I have all the questions. I'll just call them as suggested.


----------

